# Yo



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey whats up just found this site with Google and it looked really nice and helpful so I figured I would register. I have only been snowboarding 4-5 times but it really grew on me the last two and plan to go whenever I have a chance now. I am from Maryland but my Dad lives in CO. springs which looks like a prime spot.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yo back!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hello. lots of us around from the mid-atlantic area. Where do you usually ride?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

only place I have been in the is east Ski liberty and I have gone to Monarch in CO.


----------

